# Cannondale C2, C3, & C4 Stems



## farva

Could someone please enlighten me as to the differences between these three stems?


----------



## zsir

alright I'll give it a shot... a 100mm C2 stem weighs about 125g figure a C3 stem would weigh about 150g or so and a C4 even more.

Think interms of shimano groupsets

dura ace - C2

ultegra - C3

105 - C4

these are generalizations as I have only weighed a C2 stem but you get the idea right?


----------



## farva

thanks for the reply. For anyone else interested the difference - C2 & C3 look identical but the C2 is made from 7075 instead of 6061 aluminum on the C3. The C2 is slightly lighter. C4 is 6061 with heavier faceplate


----------



## Matador-IV

I have 2 C4 stems.....

100mm = 126g
110mm = 138g


----------



## garbec

Not sure of the newer ones, but I believe Cannondale used to have Syntace make them. Typically the Syntace road stems are very light and strong...


----------



## ph0enix

Matador-IV said:


> I have 2 C4 stems.....
> 
> 100mm = 126g
> 110mm = 138g


C2 (100mm) here = 121g


----------



## Wicked2006

Does that go for the stock seat posts Cannondale to?


----------



## zsir

Matador-IV said:


> I have 2 C4 stems.....
> 
> 100mm = 126g
> 110mm = 138g


those numbers seem very lite for C4 ... not sure why cannondale would even bother with C3 and C2 if thats right.


----------



## 4dmg

I have a C3 100mm that weighs in at 148.7g


----------

